# Official Complaint :)



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can I just register a formal complaint. My kiddy is due on the day after the TTOC annual event. I had got the process underway at least a month or so before you settled on this date.

I think it is most inconsiderate not to factor in the requirements on an ex-TT owner! :x

Yeah!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> My kiddy is due on the day after the TTOC annual event.


So you have a day in hand - that's no excuse to not come along :wink: Besides, there'll be plenty of doctors and others to help if it's a day early 

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

oops just noticed I put this is an existing thread. Sorry Grauditt.

Nutts - can you split it out?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Nutts - can you split it out?


Do you mind if I do it ScoTTy?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Clive. :wink:


----------

